# Qatari princess caught in a gangbang with 7 men in London



## Hammerstrike (May 29, 2015)

> London, UK - British newspaper the Financial Times has uncovered a heavy-caliber scandal. British security services broke into a room of the Excelsior London Hotel in the hunt for a suspect. To their surprise, they found the Qatari princess engaging in an orgy with 7 men!





> According to the newspaper, British security services (MI6) with the assistance of Scotland Yard had broken into the hotel room and a woman was found in a compromising position with 7 men. Upon checking her ID, it was revealed that she was Qatari princess Sheikha Salwa - daughter of former Prime Minister Hamad bin Jassim bin Jabor Al Thani.
> 
> Preliminary investigation revealed that the princess had asked her Saudi intermediary (the suspect) to bring 6 men with specific physical attributes to her to have collective sex in exchange for a large sum of money. The princess also asked the intermediary to stay close by, in-case any of the men got violent.
> 
> ...


 http://thenewrevolution.net/2016/08/qatari-princess-caught-orgy-7-men-qatari-embassy-offers-50-mil-paper-kill-story/


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

If you can't Bukkake a Qatari Princess, then who can you?


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

If it had happened in the UAE it would have been "Stoned White and the Seven Eunuchs"


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

6 too many cocks


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

oh well, she brought shame on her arab family and they only know one thing and one thing only when it comes to things like this.... 'DEATH'


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Doesn't seem true, here is a counter argument: http://www.newscrunch.in/2016/08/fake-financial-times-story-qatari-princess-sheikha-salwa's-london-orgy-goes-viral---indian


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

The story is boog, just made up and been removed and apologized for in various papers mostly abroad.

You need to ask yourself why the larger tabloids have avoided the story and its only those reject ones nobody has heard of that have run with it.


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 15, 2016)

Inb4 honour killing


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Lucky girl......


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

das it mane


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Yes said:


> Lucky girl......


 Oh you


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Sorry, couldnt get past the term ' heavy caliber scandal' fvcking priceless....


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

zak007 said:


> Doesn't seem true, here is a counter argument: http://www.newscrunch.in/2016/08/fake-financial-times-story-qatari-princess-sheikha-salwa's-london-orgy-goes-viral---indian


 It does seem like bullshyt.

1) Have you ever read the FT ? IT doesn't do stories like this - today's front page splash is about a merger between two European brewery

2) MI6 investigating the offence of procuring prostitutes ?

3) That's not her in the photo


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Major Eyeswater said:


> It does seem like bullshyt.


 It still managed to catch the original posters eye.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I remember when there was a time people used to question the integrity of bringing Wikipedia into a debate.

Now people take any tenuous link of facebook and just take it for instant proof based on the headline


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

7 men? She must have been air tight


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Goranchero said:


> It still managed to catch the original posters eye.


 i'm just wondering what Google search turned up the story in the first place


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> 6 too many cocks


 7 if you count hers


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Major Eyeswater said:


> 3) That's not her in the photo


 How'd you know? You were one of the seven?


----------

